# See ya Later my Elijah Blue



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

You and I have been through so many things together. I brought you home after seeing you in a tiny cup that was much too small for a big betta like you. I made you a home in a 10 gallon tank and bought plants so that you would have a great place to live. Then you started tail biting and I couldn't figure out why. I kept your water clean and started looking at what it was that was upsetting you so. I finally figured out that you needed to be surrounded by plants with an open area in the middle and you stopped tail biting and that you didn't want to be covered all the way at night but needed a place to look out at what was happening around you.

Then I found out that you loved to chase a little orange ball around. You would flare at it and tail bop it and it was really fun to watch. I think you liked having an "intruder" to chase around and scare away from your place.

Unfortunately, you grew a wicked looking grey cyst on your tail which burst and wouldn't go away. Then I noticed that your stomach grew twice the size it should be and no amount of medicine would make it go away. It wasn't worms, it wasn't parasites and then I thought you were pineconing. Now I know that you had cysts inside your belly that were growing until it would take your life so I put you to sleep with clove oil. It was the hardest thing to do watching you slowly decline and be unable to zip around your tank anymore. This morning I realized that it was time to end your suffering and I hope that you will forgive me for that. I know that you are better off swimming under the Rainbow Bridge but I will miss you so. I loved you so much for your awesome personality and I believe you loved me back. I don't know if they would classify you as a giant but you were over 3" long with a beautiful tail. I will miss you so Elijah Blue, my only fish that helped name himself...I Love You SIP


----------



## LouieTheBlueBetta (Nov 30, 2017)

S.I.P Elijah!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Aww SIP lil guy!


----------



## SpazPlayzz (Sep 19, 2017)

SIP Elijiah!


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you all for your posts! Today I woke up and found my female Koi Kyra dead. I don't know what caused it. She was being finicky and staying on the bottom of her tank yesterday but I thought she was okay. SIP my Kyra with Elijah!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh no! It can be hard to lose two at once. I hope the rest stay healthy. SIP Kyra


----------



## Darkly Innocent (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry for both of your losses.


----------

